# Tank LC 100 Anniversary Models: with inhouse manual wind movement! Finally.



## carlhaluss

Just posted on Hodinkee.com. The Tank Louis Cartier 100th Anniversary models. One of which is almost identical in dimension to the Tank Solo Large, in pink gold and with a Cartier inhouse manually wound movement, caliber 8971 MC.

I have never been a fan of the dimensions of the Tank LC XL, too square for a traditional Tank, nor the Large quartz model, not because it's quartz so much as it has a date function. The traditional Tank LC style with a mechanical movement has sadly been missing for too long in my opinion. I found the Tank Solo Large a perfect size, but I went through two stainless steel ones and a gold one before I realized it was just not for me. Not wishing to sound like a snob, but the only quartz watch I would ever consider, and own one now, is the Grand Seiko.

Anyway, a link the article just posted:
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/cartier-tank-louis-cartier-anniversary

I had really given up on Cartier. Also owning a Large Tank Anglaise and a Calibre de Cartier, both beautiful watches, but all the time wishing I had a new traditional styled Tank LC with mechanical movement.

I can't wait to see it when they are finally for sale in the Boutiques!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Morrisdog

I agree the new LC look the goods. The new steel tank Americaine is something I have mixed feelings about. They always made a big deal about how this model range was only available in a precious metal. Omitting the date is however a huge plus for both the new LC and steel Americaine . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Morrisdog said:


> I agree the new LC look the goods. The new steel tank Americaine is something I have mixed feelings about. They always made a big deal about how this model range was only available in a precious metal. Omitting the date is however a huge plus for both the new LC and steel Americaine .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it has taken me years to accept the date function on some watch dials. Now, I am OK with that, as long as they are well done. The only exception, however, is the Tank LC. It just should not have a date.


----------



## TJMike

I am incredibly excited about the Tank LC. I have always found the other models too large (or if not large, a qaurtz). The new dimensions and price are seemingly perfect for me. Hodinkee makes mention of both white gold and pink gold models. Does anyone know whether the new Tank LC will be available in white gold?


----------



## carlhaluss

TJMike said:


> I am incredibly excited about the Tank LC. I have always found the other models too large (or if not large, a qaurtz). The new dimensions and price are seemingly perfect for me. Hodinkee makes mention of both white gold and pink gold models. Does anyone know whether the new Tank LC will be available in white gold?


From the Hodinkee article, looks like only white gold with diamonds. Also, I see it is now up on the Cartier website, and there as well only shows pink gold.

I'm also excited. I have wondered for years why they didn't have just this model. Always see them introduce newer models which really don't excite me. I suppose to some, the traditional Tank LC might seem a bit mundane, but I love it. And I have never really wanted to go vintage on one, as the ones I see are always available only online. This seems perfect to me.

Here's the link to it on the Cartier website:
CRWGTA0011 - Tank Louis Cartier watch - Large model, pink gold, leather, sapphire - Cartier


----------



## TJMike

carlhaluss said:


> From the Hodinkee article, looks like only white gold with diamonds. Also, I see it is now up on the Cartier website, and there as well only shows pink gold.
> 
> I'm also excited. I have wondered for years why they didn't have just this model. Always see them introduce newer models which really don't excite me. I suppose to some, the traditional Tank LC might seem a bit mundane, but I love it. And I have never really wanted to go vintage on one, as the ones I see are always available only online. This seems perfect to me.
> 
> Here's the link to it on the Cartier website:
> CRWGTA0011 - Tank Louis Cartier watch - Large model, pink gold, leather, sapphire - Cartier


I also just noticed that Cartier updated their website. I am really looking forward to seeing it in the flesh. It has definitely gone onto my "to buy" list; if not to the top of said list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

Nice reedition of the classic tank.
Carl, you're pretty excited about this one.
You are missed over at the GS forum.
Cheers, and the best of wishes.


----------



## carlhaluss

T1meout said:


> Nice reedition of the classic tank.
> Carl, you're pretty excited about this one.
> You are missed over at the GS forum.
> Cheers, and the best of wishes.


Thanks for the very kind words! I miss the GS forum, too, and go back occasionally to take a look.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Another excellent article about the new Tank LC by George Cramer at Revolution:

https://www.revolution.watch/introducing-cartiers-tank-100th-anniversary-collection/


----------



## Hosea

carlhaluss said:


> Another excellent article about the new Tank LC by George Cramer at Revolution:
> 
> https://www.revolution.watch/introducing-cartiers-tank-100th-anniversary-collection/


I am also excited by this new LC. However I wish Cartier made them a slightly bigger (perhaps 37 x 29). 
I have Tank Solo large in YG, and wish to upgrade to a mechanical tanks, but with the same size (the new LC even 1 mm smaller than Solo), and in pink gold ( I prefer yellow gold for dress watch) , it's really difficult for me to decide.


----------



## Pun

Let me post a picture of the watch...


----------



## delraywatch

Classic. Very excited for it  Can't wait to see them hit the preowned market!

-John


----------



## carlhaluss

*Cartier Boutique in Vancouver, BC, Canada*

Thought that I would give the Cartier Boutique a try. Asked if I could see the Tank Louis Cartier, new large size. The salesman pointed to the already dated model, with the quartz movement and date window at 3 o'clock. "That is the Tank LC." I mentioned that there is a newly issued model, large size, pink gold, and a manually wound movement. And a 100 Anniversary issue. As he went into the back to check it out, I mentioned that it really is something he should know about. I guess when he was in the office, he read an email they had received from head office. "We only got an email about it a couple of days ago." No mention of when he thought they would get one in stock, or could he let me know when they get one in. Not a trace of enthusiasm for the model, or any apparent knowledge of the other 100 Anniversary models.

I can kind of understand if it's an AD that deals in numerous makes and models. But a Boutique that is there solely for the purpose of selling and promoting a single brand, this is unacceptable. On the other hand, I don't know why it would surprise me either. After all, just because I have enthusiasm for the particular brand and model, why would I expect a sales person employed by that company to be enthusiastic and knowledgeable?! :-s

Such a shame, as this is one of only three Boutiques in Canada. There are two in Toronto, and one here in Vancouver. I have been in there over the years, and the only person who really knew anything about the product has been gone for a few years. Now replaced by sales people, who would do just as well in any other shop or department store. Since then, I have had three different sales people who know very little about the product.

I was really enthusiastic about this particular model. It was going to be between the Cartier Tank LC or a Rolex Day-Date for a gold watch. This sales person at least helped me make my decision!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## TJMike

*Re: Cartier Boutique in Vancouver, BC, Canada*



carlhaluss said:


> Thought that I would give the Cartier Boutique a try. Asked if I could see the Tank Louis Cartier, new large size. The salesman pointed to the already dated model, with the quartz movement and date window at 3 o'clock. "That is the Tank LC." I mentioned that there is a newly issued model, large size, pink gold, and a manually wound movement. And a 100 Anniversary issue. As he went into the back to check it out, I mentioned that it really is something he should know about. I guess when he was in the office, he read an email they had received from head office. "We only got an email about it a couple of days ago." No mention of when he thought they would get one in stock, or could he let me know when they get one in. Not a trace of enthusiasm for the model, or any apparent knowledge of the other 100 Anniversary models.
> 
> I can kind of understand if it's an AD that deals in numerous makes and models. But a Boutique that is there solely for the purpose of selling and promoting a single brand, this is unacceptable. On the other hand, I don't know why it would surprise me either. After all, just because I have enthusiasm for the particular brand and model, why would I expect a sales person employed by that company to be enthusiastic and knowledgeable?! :-s
> 
> Such a shame, as this is one of only three Boutiques in Canada. There are two in Toronto, and one here in Vancouver. I have been in there over the years, and the only person who really knew anything about the product has been gone for a few years. Now replaced by sales people, who would do just as well in any other shop or department store. Since then, I have had three different sales people who know very little about the product.
> 
> I was really enthusiastic about this particular model. It was going to be between the Cartier Tank LC or a Rolex Day-Date for a gold watch. This sales person at least helped me make my decision!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


That sucks. Sorry to hear that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

*Re: Cartier Boutique in Vancouver, BC, Canada*



TJMike said:


> That sucks. Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Hope I didn't give the wrong impression. I am not feeling sorry for myself, there are plenty of other wonderful gold watches out there that I can get my hands on, when the time comes. Just a demonstration of what poor service, ie lack of knowledge and passion for product, can do to a potential client. Over the years, I have met lots of wonderful people on these forums who really do have a passion for the Cartier product. An instance such as this really lets them and the product down.


----------



## mauiguy

I think they hit it out of the park with the 100th Anniversary Tank LC. The only thing I would have preferred would be if the entire dial had the guilloche engraving but as it is I still love it and the size is perfect. I've always wanted one of these manual wound tanks in gold or platinum, but they're hard to find - especially the beautiful Collection Privée Cartier Paris versions and pre CPCP models. I just may have to pull the trigger on this one. BTWm I found this article, which has a few good photos of both the mens and women's models and has an excellent wrist shot that shows the proportions quite well....

timeandtidewatches.com - HANDS-ON: Truly timeless â€" Cartier celebrates its centenary with the Tank Louis Cartier | Notey


----------



## Pun

mauiguy said:


> I think they hit it out of the park with the 100th Anniversary Tank LC. The only thing I would have preferred would be if the entire dial had the guilloche engraving but as it is I still love it and the size is perfect. I've always wanted one of these manual wound tanks in gold or platinum, but they're hard to find - especially the beautiful Collection Privée Cartier Paris versions and pre CPCP models. I just may have to pull the trigger on this one. BTWm I found this article, which has a few good photos of both the mens and women's models and has an excellent wrist shot that shows the proportions quite well....
> 
> timeandtidewatches.com - HANDS-ON: Truly timeless â?? Cartier celebrates its centenary with the Tank Louis Cartier | Notey


I was also drawn towards this Anniversary Tank watch but when I read on some blog that its movement inside is round not rectangular as it ought to be, I changed my mind. Secondly they ditched the tried tested and reliable JLC Reverso based movement for ETA based MC movement for this watch. I think both the shape and pedigree of the movement inside made me change my mind. Perhaps Cartier missed the opportunity to give a truly classic masterpiece for the watch collectors......


----------



## mauiguy

Bhakt said:


> I was also drawn towards this Anniversary Tank watch but when I read on some blog that its movement inside is round not rectangular as it ought to be, I changed my mind. Secondly they ditched the tried tested and reliable JLC Reverso based movement for ETA based MC movement for this watch. I think both the shape and pedigree of the movement inside made me change my mind. Perhaps Cartier missed the opportunity to give a truly classic masterpiece for the watch collectors......


That's disappointing to hear. I didn't even consider that. Without the Piaget or JLC movement the LC kinda looses it's cachet. That said, Tanks are all about shape. If the round movement is sufficiently large and proves its worth via accuracy and robustness, it's not necessarily a deal breaker for me (although the price is a little hard to swallow). It could still be a good entry opportunity to own an LC. The only readily available option prior to that was the XL version, but the size on that model was a deal breaker - at least on my wrist.

Cheers!


----------



## carlhaluss

Bhakt said:


> I was also drawn towards this Anniversary Tank watch but when I read on some blog that its movement inside is round not rectangular as it ought to be, I changed my mind. Secondly they ditched the tried tested and reliable JLC Reverso based movement for ETA based MC movement for this watch. I think both the shape and pedigree of the movement inside made me change my mind. Perhaps Cartier missed the opportunity to give a truly classic masterpiece for the watch collectors......


Thank you for pointing this out. Even though you cannot see the movement, I am very particular about how a movement fits inside the case. The movement should be rectangular, and of course being the ETA based movement it would not be. I am not as disappointed about the pedigree as I am about the shape oddly enough.

The other thing that puts me off this Tank - or any other Cartier now - is the disappointing experience I had at the local Cartier Boutique. And have had on a couple of previous visits. It ruined the whole experience for me. I am getting a gold watch, and it has to be a special one. The only other one that really appeals is the Rolex Day-Date, so it looks like that will be the one.


----------



## carlhaluss

mauiguy said:


> That's disappointing to hear. I didn't even consider that. Without the Piaget or JLC movement the LC kinda looses it's cachet. That said, Tanks are all about shape. If the round movement is sufficiently large and proves its worth via accuracy and robustness, it's not necessarily a deal breaker for me (although the price is a little hard to swallow). It could still be a good entry opportunity to own an LC. The only readily available option prior to that was the XL version, but the size on that model was a deal breaker - at least on my wrist.
> 
> Cheers!


Yes, both size and shape of the XL version leave a lot to be desired IMO. And with the movement issue and experience with the local Boutique, looks like the Cartier is out of the question for me.


----------



## Creative Iceberg

Bhakt said:


> mauiguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they hit it out of the park with the 100th Anniversary Tank LC. The only thing I would have preferred would be if the entire dial had the guilloche engraving but as it is I still love it and the size is perfect. I've always wanted one of these manual wound tanks in gold or platinum, but they're hard to find - especially the beautiful Collection Privée Cartier Paris versions and pre CPCP models. I just may have to pull the trigger on this one. BTWm I found this article, which has a few good photos of both the mens and women's models and has an excellent wrist shot that shows the proportions quite well....
> 
> timeandtidewatches.com - HANDS-ON: Truly timeless â?? Cartier celebrates its centenary with the Tank Louis Cartier | Notey
> 
> 
> 
> I was also drawn towards this Anniversary Tank watch but when I read on some blog that its movement inside is round not rectangular as it ought to be, I changed my mind. Secondly they ditched the tried tested and reliable JLC Reverso based movement for ETA based MC movement for this watch. I think both the shape and pedigree of the movement inside made me change my mind. Perhaps Cartier missed the opportunity to give a truly classic masterpiece for the watch collectors......
Click to expand...

The WatchesbySJX article on the anniversary tank LC indicates that the 8971 MC movement used in these is actually a JLC cal. 846, as used in the reverso. See http://watchesbysjx.com/2017/09/int...tier-100th-anniversary-with-specs-prices.html

As far as I'm aware, all the MC movements are either in-house or from another Richemont stablemate, not ETA. I think the large 100th anniversary Americaine uses a non-MC, undisclosed ETA or similar.


----------



## Pun

Creative Iceberg said:


> Bhakt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mauiguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they hit it out of the park with the 100th Anniversary Tank LC. The only thing I would have preferred would be if the entire dial had the guilloche engraving but as it is I still love it and the size is perfect. I've always wanted one of these manual wound tanks in gold or platinum, but they're hard to find - especially the beautiful Collection Privée Cartier Paris versions and pre CPCP models. I just may have to pull the trigger on this one. BTWm I found this article, which has a few good photos of both the mens and women's models and has an excellent wrist shot that shows the proportions quite well....
> 
> timeandtidewatches.com - HANDS-ON: Truly timeless â?? Cartier celebrates its centenary with the Tank Louis Cartier | Notey
> 
> 
> 
> I was also drawn towards this Anniversary Tank watch but when I read on some blog that its movement inside is round not rectangular as it ought to be, I changed my mind. Secondly they ditched the tried tested and reliable JLC Reverso based movement for ETA based MC movement for this watch. I think both the shape and pedigree of the movement inside made me change my mind. Perhaps Cartier missed the opportunity to give a truly classic masterpiece for the watch collectors......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The WatchesbySJX article on the anniversary tank LC indicates that the 8971 MC movement used in these is actually a JLC cal. 846, as used in the reverso. See http://watchesbysjx.com/2017/09/int...tier-100th-anniversary-with-specs-prices.html
> 
> As far as I'm aware, all the MC movements are either in-house or from another Richemont stablemate, not ETA. I think the large 100th anniversary Americaine uses a non-MC, undisclosed ETA or similar.
Click to expand...

http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&th=2356526&mid=7461461&rid=0&rev=&reveal= 
The above mentioned link discussed about the caliber 8971 MC used in 100th Anniversary Tank. 
I'm reproducing relevant portion here...

"....so historically having a round caliber (namely the 8971 MC) in the watch is not an insult to history but my gut-feeling tells me the 8971 MC is woefully small for the watch and if I am correct that's a compromise I would not pay for; I base this assumption on the fact the 8971 MC mvmt. appears in Cartier's High Jewelry watches (see the Brain Salad Surgery picture) but at present I do not know the metrics of the caliber so there may be harmony between case and movement. Also I do not understand why the watch does not have a sapphire crystal. I wonder why Cartier did not stay with the Piaget-based caliber 430 MC that is in the Tank L.C. XL; comments, insights appreciated.

"The Tank L.C. CPCP (Collection Privée Cartier Paris) had a rectangular movement so I think what would have been wonderful and a nod to the past is to have used the JLC caliber 822A/2? movement; given the preponderance of LeCoultre movements in Cartier vintage watches and JLC and Cartier both being Richemont brands I think it would have been a nice marriage but as is the Tank L.C. seems a blah timepiece with respect to celebrating such a milestone.

?I think the JLC caliber 822A/2 is a 2.94mm hour/minute movement similar to the 822/2 though sans second hand used in the Jaeger-LeCoultre Grande Reverso Ultra Thin 1948. "


----------



## Creative Iceberg

Bhakt said:


> http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&th=2356526&mid=7461461&rid=0&rev=&reveal=
> The above mentioned link discussed about the caliber 8971 MC used in 100th Anniversary Tank.
> I'm reproducing relevant portion here...
> 
> "....so historically having a round caliber (namely the 8971 MC) in the watch is not an insult to history but my gut-feeling tells me the 8971 MC is woefully small for the watch and if I am correct that's a compromise I would not pay for; I base this assumption on the fact the 8971 MC mvmt. appears in Cartier's High Jewelry watches (see the Brain Salad Surgery picture) but at present I do not know the metrics of the caliber so there may be harmony between case and movement. Also I do not understand why the watch does not have a sapphire crystal. I wonder why Cartier did not stay with the Piaget-based caliber 430 MC that is in the Tank L.C. XL; comments, insights appreciated.
> 
> "The Tank L.C. CPCP (Collection Privée Cartier Paris) had a rectangular movement so I think what would have been wonderful and a nod to the past is to have used the JLC caliber 822A/2? movement; given the preponderance of LeCoultre movements in Cartier vintage watches and JLC and Cartier both being Richemont brands I think it would have been a nice marriage but as is the Tank L.C. seems a blah timepiece with respect to celebrating such a milestone.
> 
> ?I think the JLC caliber 822A/2 is a 2.94mm hour/minute movement similar to the 822/2 though sans second hand used in the Jaeger-LeCoultre Grande Reverso Ultra Thin 1948. "


Yes, the 8971MC had only previously been used in high-jewellery pieces, with very small handsets, so also assumed the movement was very small. Now that SJX has confirmed it's the JLC cal. 846, I'm pleased that it's at least a movement with some pedigree and that it's not round (albeit not square either, it's sort of oval). It's typically used in small ladies reversos, so probably a good movement for the small tank LC and agree they could have used something better for the large. Cutting corners?

The large is still a very small watch, and although I haven't checked I suspect the Piaget 430P used in the LC XL would be too big to fit the large size 100th tank LC. The 430P is round too, so that's a drawback. Perhaps the JLC one you mention that was used in the CPCP LC would have been a better choice than the 8971.

Here's a picture of the JLC cal 846, and also a picture I found of it powering a large complications plate for a Van Cleef & Arpels high complication, which I thought was quite interesting:


----------



## mauiguy

I checked around and found this pic showing what the 846/1 movement looks like inside a JLC Reverso case. Yes, it's a calibre designed for a ladies watch and it does look somewhat ridiculously out-of-proportion even on a small men's watch, but from what I understand the 846/1 is a solid mechanical movement and has proved itself in terms of reliability. Am I rationalizing a purchase? Maybe, I don't know. Is this still a show stopper? What do you guys think?












Creative Iceberg said:


> Yes, the 8971MC had only previously been used in high-jewellery pieces, with very small handsets, so also assumed the movement was very small. Now that SJX has confirmed it's the JLC cal. 846, I'm pleased that it's at least a movement with some pedigree and that it's not round (albeit not square either, it's sort of oval). It's typically used in small ladies reversos, so probably a good movement for the small tank LC and agree they could have used something better for the large. Cutting corners?
> 
> The large is still a very small watch, and although I haven't checked I suspect the Piaget 430P used in the LC XL would be too big to fit the large size 100th tank LC. The 430P is round too, so that's a drawback. Perhaps the JLC one you mention that was used in the CPCP LC would have been a better choice than the 8971.
> 
> Here's a picture of the JLC cal 846, and also a picture I found of it powering a large complications plate for a Van Cleef & Arpels high complication, which I thought was quite interesting:


----------



## Creative Iceberg

mauiguy said:


> I checked around and found this pic showing what the 846/1 movement looks like inside a JLC Reverso case. Yes, it's a calibre designed for a ladies watch and it does look somewhat ridiculously out-of-proportion even on a small men's watch, but from what I understand the 846/1 is a solid mechanical movement and has proved itself in terms of reliability. Am I rationalizing a purchase? Maybe, I don't know. Is this still a show stopper? What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative Iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the 8971MC had only previously been used in high-jewellery pieces, with very small handsets, so also assumed the movement was very small. Now that SJX has confirmed it's the JLC cal. 846, I'm pleased that it's at least a movement with some pedigree and that it's not round (albeit not square either, it's sort of oval). It's typically used in small ladies reversos, so probably a good movement for the small tank LC and agree they could have used something better for the large. Cutting corners?
> 
> The large is still a very small watch, and although I haven't checked I suspect the Piaget 430P used in the LC XL would be too big to fit the large size 100th tank LC. The 430P is round too, so that's a drawback. Perhaps the JLC one you mention that was used in the CPCP LC would have been a better choice than the 8971.
> 
> Here's a picture of the JLC cal 846, and also a picture I found of it powering a large complications plate for a Van Cleef & Arpels high complication, which I thought was quite interesting:
Click to expand...

Yes, I think you should rationalise the purchase! It looks great, and the movement is acceptable. I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger on this...


----------



## carlhaluss

mauiguy said:


> I checked around and found this pic showing what the 846/1 movement looks like inside a JLC Reverso case. Yes, it's a calibre designed for a ladies watch and it does look somewhat ridiculously out-of-proportion even on a small men's watch, but from what I understand the 846/1 is a solid mechanical movement and has proved itself in terms of reliability. Am I rationalizing a purchase? Maybe, I don't know. Is this still a show stopper? What do you guys think?


Well, now that I am learning more about the movement that powers the Tank LC Large, I am more inclined to use this info to rationalize a purchase myself. Although, I must admit that regardless of how robust and reliable a movement it may be, I have a difficult time accepting such a small movement inside this piece. One of the reasons I sold my Zenith Heritage Type 20 Bronze watch was that it had an Elite movement inside which, although kept good time, I knew how small it was compared to case size.

On the other hand, one must realize how the movement is really driving only two very small and light hands, with no second hand or other complication. (so here I am still trying to rationalize!)

I guess sometimes it really is better to be ignorant of the movement details, and concentrate on the jewellery aspects of these watches. However, once I know these details I do have a difficult time ignoring them. Regardless of the fact others believe my thinking is rational or not.o|


----------



## douglastimemachines

Can't go wrong with a manual wound Tank!


----------



## carlhaluss

Almost three months since I started this thread, and I still cannot find one of these, even at the local Cartier Boutique. Adding to the frustration, neither the Vancouver Boutique nor either of the two Cartier ADs I have tried, seem to have any knowledge of this model, nor the slightest interest in showing any of the Cartier models. When I inquire about this model, they point to either the Ultra Thin XL model, or the Large quartz model. This is the limit of their pathetic knowledge of Cartier Tank Louis Cartier.

I have officially given up any interest in this model, strictly due to lack of decent customer service. I happened to pass by the local Patek Philippe Boutique on Friday and, in the display window, was a beautiful Gondolo, an Art Deco style rectangular piece. I have seen photos online, and they don't do the watch justice. Seeing it in real life, I became smitten. Regardless of the wonders of the Cartier brand, if I cannot obtain any sort of decent service, I refuse to spend the money.

The worst action that a customer can take toward a company, is to take no action at all. To advise Cartier of the lack of service and knowledge at both their Boutique and the ADs in this city, would be doing them a favor. And I don't intend to extend any favors to them at all. I will simply take my business elsewhere. The AD where I saw the Patek Philippe has exemplary knowledge in their products, and wonderful, sincere and non-pretentious service. Shame on Cartier, and shame on the local ADs.


----------



## TJMike

carlhaluss said:


> Almost three months since I started this thread, and I still cannot find one of these, even at the local Cartier Boutique. Adding to the frustration, neither the Vancouver Boutique nor either of the two Cartier ADs I have tried, seem to have any knowledge of this model, nor the slightest interest in showing any of the Cartier models. When I inquire about this model, they point to either the Ultra Thin XL model, or the Large quartz model. This is the limit of their pathetic knowledge of Cartier Tank Louis Cartier.
> 
> I have officially given up any interest in this model, strictly due to lack of decent customer service. I happened to pass by the local Patek Philippe Boutique on Friday and, in the display window, was a beautiful Gondolo, an Art Deco style rectangular piece. I have seen photos online, and they don't do the watch justice. Seeing it in real life, I became smitten. Regardless of the wonders of the Cartier brand, if I cannot obtain any sort of decent service, I refuse to spend the money.
> 
> The worst action that a customer can take toward a company, is to take no action at all. To advise Cartier of the lack of service and knowledge at both their Boutique and the ADs in this city, would be doing them a favor. And I don't intend to extend any favors to them at all. I will simply take my business elsewhere. The AD where I saw the Patek Philippe has exemplary knowledge in their products, and wonderful, sincere and non-pretentious service. Shame on Cartier, and shame on the local ADs.


That is awful. I have tried at two Cartier boutiques and neither of them have had any idea about the watch or when it will be available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauiguy

carlhaluss said:


> Almost three months since I started this thread, and I still cannot find one of these, even at the local Cartier Boutique. Adding to the frustration, neither the Vancouver Boutique nor either of the two Cartier ADs I have tried, seem to have any knowledge of this model, nor the slightest interest in showing any of the Cartier models. When I inquire about this model, they point to either the Ultra Thin XL model, or the Large quartz model. This is the limit of their pathetic knowledge of Cartier Tank Louis Cartier.
> 
> I have officially given up any interest in this model, strictly due to lack of decent customer service. I happened to pass by the local Patek Philippe Boutique on Friday and, in the display window, was a beautiful Gondolo, an Art Deco style rectangular piece. I have seen photos online, and they don't do the watch justice. Seeing it in real life, I became smitten. Regardless of the wonders of the Cartier brand, if I cannot obtain any sort of decent service, I refuse to spend the money.
> 
> The worst action that a customer can take toward a company, is to take no action at all. To advise Cartier of the lack of service and knowledge at both their Boutique and the ADs in this city, would be doing them a favor. And I don't intend to extend any favors to them at all. I will simply take my business elsewhere. The AD where I saw the Patek Philippe has exemplary knowledge in their products, and wonderful, sincere and non-pretentious service. Shame on Cartier, and shame on the local ADs.


I totally get your frustration. While this may be too little too late, when I read this I went to the Cartier website and submitted an inquiry form out of curiosity, to see what they say as far as the dealers lack of knowledge about this model. Also I agree the PP Gondolo is a gorgeous timepiece with an in house mechanical movement that's hard to beat. That said you're comparing apples to oranges. Even an entry level Patek (if there is a such thing) isn't in the same league as Cartier short of their high horology manufactured models.

It could be this reference was simply announced too soon. I've seen this happen with other Richemont brands. Panerai to name one, announced new models with up to a 6-8 month wait before they start showing up at dealers. However, most Panerai boutiques do seem to be better informed. Even going so far as taking pre-orders to reserve certain popular models. The knowledge vacuum on the Tank LC 100 is strange and I'm also rapidly loosing interest. Nevertheless, I'll report back if I hear anything.


----------



## jason042779

Tank Americain in steel is tempting...


----------



## wolfie1

That is good information. A JLC movement would have really made it a classic. Having said that I am really looking forward to seeing one in the flesh.


----------



## carlhaluss

mauiguy said:


> I totally get your frustration. While this may be too little too late, when I read this I went to the Cartier website and submitted an inquiry form out of curiosity, to see what they say as far as the dealers lack of knowledge about this model. Also I agree the PP Gondolo is a gorgeous timepiece with an in house mechanical movement that's hard to beat. That said you're comparing apples to oranges. Even an entry level Patek (if there is a such thing) isn't in the same league as Cartier short of their high horology manufactured models.
> 
> It could be this reference was simply announced too soon. I've seen this happen with other Richemont brands. Panerai to name one, announced new models with up to a 6-8 month wait before they start showing up at dealers. However, most Panerai boutiques do seem to be better informed. Even going so far as taking pre-orders to reserve certain popular models. The knowledge vacuum on the Tank LC 100 is strange and I'm also rapidly loosing interest. Nevertheless, I'll report back if I hear anything.


I am going downtown today, and will try a local jeweller who has a limited selection of Cartier watches. Perhaps they will have one, or know something about the new model. Even though I have kind of lost interest, it is still a watch I would like to see in real life at some point. Definitely will not go back to the Boutique here, though. They used to have two younger ladies who were very helpful and had a lot of knowledge, but that was over five years ago. Now they have a newer staff who I am sure are there to concentrate on the jewelry end of the collections, rather than training them with any watch model expertise. A shame.


----------



## Morrisdog

There have been a couple of interesting recent articles in Hodinkee about the Tank.. it’s a shame Cartier are not a more discerning with the staff in their boutiques . They are certainly a step below Rolex in this was. Their staff seem more knowledgeable and a lot more enthusiastic about their watches. I clearly have also not had the greatest experience with their boutique staff. My last encounter was when I was getting my old Tank Americaine serviced


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchme7

Have reopened this thread to see how much love there is for these references. I looked first at the Tank Solo range but also tempted by the 29 and 33mm versions


----------



## neverover

For me, this manual rose gold version is the definite edition of the Tank. They are powered with JLC manual winding movement, which is exactly like the original Cartier Tank Louis in 1916. It also have a better proportioned roman numeral, and a stunning half-guilloche dial. Although you might want to opt for the smaller size of 23 mm x 30 mm as it is the original men size.


----------



## Hosea

neverover said:


> For me, this manual rose gold version is the definite edition of the Tank. They are powered with JLC manual winding movement, which is exactly like the original Cartier Tank Louis in 1916. It also have a better proportioned roman numeral, and a stunning half-guilloche dial. Although you might want to opt for the smaller size of 23 mm x 30 mm as it is the original men size.


I got the watch on january 2018. Only 1 piece was available at Cartier boutique during the year 2018.

Very nice, a killer dress watch, an icon. Understated but classy.


----------



## Watchme7

neverover said:


> For me, this manual rose gold version is the definite edition of the Tank. They are powered with JLC manual winding movement, which is exactly like the original Cartier Tank Louis in 1916. It also have a better proportioned roman numeral, and a stunning half-guilloche dial. Although you might want to opt for the smaller size of 23 mm x 30 mm as it is the original men size.


What draws me away from the 23x30 is the strap it is fitted with. This might seem a silly question but is it a straightforward task get it changed. I wouldn't dream of doing this myself for risk of scratching the lugs!


----------



## neverover

Hosea said:


> neverover said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, this manual rose gold version is the definite edition of the Tank. They are powered with JLC manual winding movement, which is exactly like the original Cartier Tank Louis in 1916. It also have a better proportioned roman numeral, and a stunning half-guilloche dial. Although you might want to opt for the smaller size of 23 mm x 30 mm as it is the original men size.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the watch on january 2018. Only 1 piece was available at Cartier boutique during the year 2018.
> 
> Very nice, a killer dress watch, an icon. Understated but classy.
Click to expand...

Oh a fellow Indonesian guy! I noticed the Batik shirt you're wearing. Yeah, I remember it was pretty scarce at first, as I've only seen one in Singapore. But starting from last year, I think they amped up the production. From where I live in Vancouver, there are 3 stores that offer this on their display. I'm glad they are making this their core collection as it is a very good looking watch.



Watchme7 said:


> What draws me away from the 23x30 is the strap it is fitted with. This might seem a silly question but much effort would go in to get it changed. I wouldn't dream of doing this myself for risk of scratching the lugs


True, they should include this one with a quick release spring bar. But I own the vintage tank, and they have a screw-in gold bar for the strap. Works like a charm.


----------



## ChronoKing

Purchased in winter 2018 as well. Cannot day enough good things about this watch. Just a beaut.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

